# La Niña Next?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well it sure looks like El Niño is here in the Southeast the last several weeks.....but "the girl" in the spring would please me.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/forget-el-nino-la-nina-may-turn-grain-markets-upside-down-blmg/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

bring it on, picked some of the poorest corn ever off some of the heavier ground we rent, just did 22 acres, 1/3 of it was gone, another 1/3 was stunted with barely nubbins for ears and the other third went 175 bpa over the tiles and on the hilltops, didn't break 100bpa over all.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep the weather coming just like the last three summers, been perfect here for big crops.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I like it on the dry side.With heavy soil we still grow pretty good crops.I'd sooner have 4.5 ton hay @ $250 a ton vs 6 ton @ $125.and its a lot easier makeing hay in a dry yr then a wet yr.

210 bu corn @ $3.25 or 175 @ $5.00- 7.00

Was at marketing meeting last week talking about El-Nino and every yr following it was a dry yr.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DITTO!!

Regards, Mike


----------

